
The Myth of Talent - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/softwareclown/the-myth-of-talent-51/
======
Bostonian
"These days, I’m not so sure: I tend to think “natural talent” has much less
to do with ability than things like practice and motivation."

Why are people so unrealistic as to pretend that talent is a "myth". I became
an International Master in chess because of "practice and motivation", but I
was motivated because I was winning most games almost from the beginning.
Studying was enjoyable because I remembered what I studied. I show my kids
chess openings, and they walk into the same trap the next week. Fine -- their
talents are elsewhere. By contrast, I simply did not have the eye-hand
coordination ("talent") to be good at baseball, and a lot of practice would
only have raised me to mediocrity. Instead of pretending that talent is
unimportant, let people, especially children, be exposed to lots of things, so
that they can figure out where their talents lie.

